# Random pictures from Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

Took a few pictures while I was cleaning out today, just thought I'd share them:

Doves:



























Blacks:




































Argente, Argente Creme, Dove and Ivory Abyssinian Kittens:


















And an updated picture of the stud. The lab cages on top are where the abyssinians live and the dove and black show mice live in the racking undereath. You can also see the new little freezer in the top left corner, which is purely for storing the beagles' BARF diet, storing culled mice and displaying my prize cards 










Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

All charming 

Also, do I spy a iccle Silver who's coming to live with me :love1 :love1 :love1


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think so, you know all my iccle silvers are yours - I don't bloody want them  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am always impressed with your mice and jealous of your set up. As soon as I have my own house, I'm intent upon building something similar!

How do you organize the shelves (for example, are all the males on top, etc)?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Jack! I have litters on top, young does running-on and older does resting on the middle shelf, males on the bottom. Blacks are in the nine cages near the window, doves are in the nine cages near the camera, and the cages on each shelf run from left to right in ascending age order. Males will live in the same cages all their lives, the does move from the top shelf to the middle when they hit 5 weeks or after weaning a litter, then into the males' cages for breeding, then back to the top to kindle and raise their litters. I'm very anal, I know 

Nine cages for a variety is a little bit tight, but it works for me because I only have room to keep the best mice. I have to be quite strict on who stays and who goes.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Those Blacks are very Black and lovely looking !!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, give all your silvers to tratallen!! lol I saw it and was like 'A SILVER!! Sarah won't want it!! I CAN HAS!!!'

But noo... don't need silvers... honest I don't. Really. Even though my brain is trying to convince me otherwise! lol

I wish I could be a disciplined as you with my varieties Sarah, not to mention your organsiation of your mouse room!!
My shed is in dire need of a clean, which i have resolved to do tonight... was going to do it this morning, but it was just too darn hot and i didn't want to disturb the critters.

Your blacks are gorgeous, your doves, as ever, divine. And you should give me some argente cremes so i can experiment making champagne foxes! hehee

You are one of my Mousey Breeding heroes. That is all.

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Willow, I is all embarrassed now  

And no, you naughty, naughty girl!! You shall not have any argente cremes for making strange and unusual varieties! Although if you really have your heart set on being naughty, I'll save you some next time.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

And you said your blacks are a/a not ae/ae? Wow! Makes me feel really small when I think of my blacks!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the doves! and the silver


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww Autumn 2005 - don't feel bad! Mine are a/a but are the result of decades of selective breeding!

Thanks Windyhill 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha! 



SarahY said:


> I think so, you know all my iccle silvers are yours - I don't bloody want them
> 
> Sarah xxx


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sarah, your stud looks amazing, all cages are the same in one case  Nice, clean place for mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks tom95! It's incredibly easy to look after and keep clean 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They all look lovely Sarah


----------

